# Dogwoods w/no flowers



## CarolynRenee

We have lots of dogwoods on our property, but there are only a few that actually flower in the spring. Since DH is going to be doing some dozer work soon, I was going to try to save the dogwoods from being dozed if possible.

Is there a reason that the majority of them don't flower? Would it help if they were given more light or room (even though they are an understory tree)?


----------



## marvella

i can think of a couple things. 

they like to be on the edge of woodland, not necessarily in the woods. they do need room and light.

spring here in the smokies is extremely unpredictable. some years they get cut back by a late hard freeze.

finally, are you sure they are dogwood??


----------



## CarolynRenee

Same leaves, same bark, and they all seemed to leaf out at the exact same time so I'm pretty sure. Unless there is something really similar in appearance to dogwoods around here maybe?


----------



## barnyardgal

I have always heard there are male & female dogwoods...male dogwoods do not bloom of course...i am like you though i have both ~ non blooming and blooming...
do not know if this is true or not but could be..


----------



## big rockpile

I planted some Dogwoods that don't really Flower they are just for the Berries for animals.I can't remember what they are called.

big rockpile


----------



## marvella

i am far from expert. what i know is merely my own observations.

if you can, some pics would help.


----------



## chickenista

There are certain dogwoods that don't bloom until later in the season.
The Kousa Dogwood and the Gray Dogwoods are just two of them...
so you won't know what you have until a little later on..


----------



## How Do I

Our native dogwood, the American dogwood (_Cornus florida_) AKA Flowering Dogwood, bloom much better when given more access to direct sunlight. Our best bloomers are the ones growing right at the edge of the woods. The berries are smooth and red. The Kousa dogwood, Japanese dogwood, have berries that look somewhat like raspberries. American dogwood are monoecious, meaning the male and female parts are found on a single plant.

Here's one of our *Flowering Dogwood*.


----------

